# Softwash Grey vs. Softwashed for Brianne



## tadzio79 (Mar 18, 2007)

softwash grey is on the left and softwashed is on the right for both pics.
1st pic is of pigments in the jar, and 2nd pic is swatches on my hand (applied wet) over UDPP. 
I tried to take dry swatch pics, but my cam didn't pick up the colors well. HTH!


----------

